# WELL I JUST HAD TO DO IT!!



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2018)

I took the last 2 sticks of the UMAi pepperoni that I had made a few days ago & made a pizza with it last night. Even Judy was impressed, and she is a tough crowd. It was a simple pizza just Mozz, parm, Italian seasoning, & all the pepperoni I could get on the top.
I cheated on the dough & bought one of those pizza dough balls at Walmart for $1.
I started by slicing up the pepperoni as thin as I could without getting out the slicer.







Next I got the fire going in the kettle, about 3/4 of a chimney of charcoal & a few hickory splits.







It is starting to catch fire.






Looking good now, put the pizza kettle attachment on & get the stone nice & hot..








I broke down & bought one of those S/S plates that direct the heat to the top of the pizza instead up into the dome. They are a bit pricey, and I'm sure some of you fabricators could make these for about $10 a piece. But I don't have the tools or the shop to do it in so I have to pay the big bucks. But I will say it is well worth the money, cause the pizza cooks much more evenly.






Got the lid on & the fire is going good. 






Judy got the crust ready & we decided to cook this one in the pizza pan they include with the unit.






I made sure every square inch was covered with pepperoni!







Into the kettle she goes!










We ran the temp a little lower this time to see how that would work & between using the pizza pan & keeping the temp between 500-600. It turned out very good.










The cheese was melted nicely, and the pepperoni was crispy, but the crust was not burnt or over done, just nice & crispy! I think we are getting the hang of this new toy!!






I had to add a handful of red pepper flakes!






Then it's time to slice it up!











I have to say this was very exciting for me to make a pizza with my own UMAi pepperoni.
As usual Judy was very skeptical about the outcome, but she ate half the pizza before me. If she thought it was good then as far as I'm concerned it was a success!
BTW, I thought it was the best pepperoni pizza I have ever eaten, but then I guess I may be a bit biased, since I made it. But I can't believe that I haven't used these bags way before this. They are just fantastic!! And the kettle pizza  attachment is the real deal too!
Thanks for looking!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 3, 2018)

Holy Mackerel Al!
A Kettle Pizza as big as the kettle!
YUM!:eek:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2018)

Great looking pizza Al like all the pepperoni I would have to add onion and mushrooms but there wasn't much room left for that.

Warren
.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Aug 3, 2018)

POINT!  That pepperoni pizza looks awesome!  We make our own here in the oven all the time and I know the feeling you are describing when a Pizza really turns out the way you want it.   I just got my LoneStarz smoker and have played around making a pizza in the firebox. I’ll post when I get it figured out. Congrats on finding a great pizza right in your own smoker!  The pepperoni looks awesome too!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 3, 2018)

Awesome Al! Great success and a great looking pie!


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Aug 3, 2018)

Oh goodness! It really does look great! All that smoked, meat-candy-looking pepperoni makes that pizza look like it would be impossible to stop eating until it's gone!


----------



## kit s (Aug 3, 2018)

Move over Domino"s


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 3, 2018)

Great looking pizza!!! I can tell  you are serious about your pizza cuz you use a commercial pizza rocker knife for cutting!! I'll bet your home made pepperoni knocks the socks off anything you can buy in the store.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 3, 2018)

OMG  That pic with the pepper flakes!


----------



## E's Smokin (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow, that looks great


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 3, 2018)

Nice pizza Al! That looks fantastic


----------



## bangstick (Aug 3, 2018)

That's some legit looking pizza pie, right there! 

I don't know what this "point" thing is but I'd give you a bunch for this one.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 3, 2018)

Man that pizza looks fantastic Al!

George


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 3, 2018)

Good lookin' pizza Al. Soon you'll be taking over for Papa John! Like.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 3, 2018)

Al that is one scrumpdillycious looking pizza. I can't wait to see he next step in your pizza making evolution with home made sauce and mozzarella.  

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 3, 2018)

Really nice Al, oh those little crispy cups of pepperoni love. I need to go have a cigarette now.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 3, 2018)

I quite literally drooled when I saw the finished product.. that is how I love my pizza... Like Al. If I could I'd hit like a few times :)


----------



## weev (Aug 3, 2018)

Wow Al that looks awesome im almost tempted to go find a kettle just to do my own pizza


----------



## 73saint (Aug 3, 2018)

Just the way I like it...Pepperoni, cheese and red pepper flakes!  Outstanding, you're going to make me run out and spend some money!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2018)

Looks Great, Altonio!!
You add you Pepperoni just like I do---Crowded, Bumper to Bumper!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 3, 2018)

SA, That is one helluva pizza sir, you need to start another batch of pepperoni! LIKE


----------



## Smoke23 (Aug 3, 2018)

Great job on that fantastic looking pizza!!! That’s a Like for sure!


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 3, 2018)

I gained weight just looking at that pizza! Fantastic pie, Al! You've been pointed!


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2018)

That pie looks really good Al, very good indeed.
Keep giving that oven a regular workout.
And that pepperoni grease! Oh hell yeah! 
That stuff makes the difference between good and great.
*Like!*

I'm a huge Pepperoni pizza fan, but like mine to include anchovies.
That pie fits the bill of what I try to order for a pepperoni pie.
I tell them, "All I want to see is pepperoni and the edge of the crust."


----------



## SlickRockStones (Aug 3, 2018)

I wouldn’t mind burning the roof of my mouth on a slice that. Awesome pizza SA!


----------



## cornman (Aug 3, 2018)

Amazing setup and pizza, Al!  Always love to see what you’ve got going...yum!


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 3, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I took the last 2 sticks of the UMAi pepperoni that I had made a few days ago & made a pizza with it last night. Even Judy was impressed, and she is a tough crowd. It was a simple pizza just Mozz, parm, Italian seasoning, & all the pepperoni I could get on the top.
> I cheated on the dough & bought one of those pizza dough balls at Walmart for $1.
> I started by slicing up the pepperoni as thin as I could without getting out the slicer.
> View attachment 372605
> ...


Knocked another one one outta the park! Keep it up Al!...That knife though!:cool:


----------



## phatbac (Aug 4, 2018)

Gosh Darn Al! every time i turn around you do something awesome! great job!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Holy Mackerel Al!
> A Kettle Pizza as big as the kettle!
> YUM!:eek:





HalfSmoked said:


> Great looking pizza Al like all the pepperoni I would have to add onion and mushrooms but there wasn't much room left for that.
> 
> Warren
> .





Co4ch D4ve said:


> POINT!  That pepperoni pizza looks awesome!  We make our own here in the oven all the time and I know the feeling you are describing when a Pizza really turns out the way you want it.   I just got my LoneStarz smoker and have played around making a pizza in the firebox. I’ll post when I get it figured out. Congrats on finding a great pizza right in your own smoker!  The pepperoni looks awesome too!





browneyesvictim said:


> Awesome Al! Great success and a great looking pie!





KrisUpInSmoke said:


> Oh goodness! It really does look great! All that smoked, meat-candy-looking pepperoni makes that pizza look like it would be impossible to stop eating until it's gone!





kit s said:


> Move over Domino"s





oldsmokerdude said:


> Great looking pizza!!! I can tell  you are serious about your pizza cuz you use a commercial pizza rocker knife for cutting!! I'll bet your home made pepperoni knocks the socks off anything you can buy in the store.





zwiller said:


> OMG  That pic with the pepper flakes!





E's Smokin said:


> Wow, that looks great





SmokinVOLfan said:


> Nice pizza Al! That looks fantastic





bangstick said:


> That's some legit looking pizza pie, right there!
> 
> I don't know what this "point" thing is but I'd give you a bunch for this one.





RiversideSm0ker said:


> Man that pizza looks fantastic Al!
> 
> George





GATOR240 said:


> Good lookin' pizza Al. Soon you'll be taking over for Papa John! Like.





gmc2003 said:


> Al that is one scrumpdillycious looking pizza. I can't wait to see he next step in your pizza making evolution with home made sauce and mozzarella.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris





wimpy69 said:


> Really nice Al, oh those little crispy cups of pepperoni love. I need to go have a cigarette now.





TomKnollRFV said:


> I quite literally drooled when I saw the finished product.. that is how I love my pizza... Like Al. If I could I'd hit like a few times :)





weev said:


> Wow Al that looks awesome im almost tempted to go find a kettle just to do my own pizza





73saint said:


> Just the way I like it...Pepperoni, cheese and red pepper flakes!  Outstanding, you're going to make me run out and spend some money!!





Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Altonio!!
> You add you Pepperoni just like I do---Crowded, Bumper to Bumper!!
> Nice Job.
> Like.
> ...





crazymoon said:


> SA, That is one helluva pizza sir, you need to start another batch of pepperoni! LIKE





Smoke23 said:


> Great job on that fantastic looking pizza!!! That’s a Like for sure!





noboundaries said:


> I gained weight just looking at that pizza! Fantastic pie, Al! You've been pointed!





chilerelleno said:


> That pie looks really good Al, very good indeed.
> Keep giving that oven a regular workout.
> And that pepperoni grease! Oh hell yeah!
> That stuff makes the difference between good and great.
> ...





SlickRockStones said:


> I wouldn’t mind burning the roof of my mouth on a slice that. Awesome pizza SA!





cornman said:


> Amazing setup and pizza, Al!  Always love to see what you’ve got going...yum!





Smkryng said:


> Knocked another one one outta the park! Keep it up Al!...That knife though!:cool:





phatbac said:


> Gosh Darn Al! every time i turn around you do something awesome! great job!
> 
> Happy Smoking,
> phatbac (Aaron)



Thank you so much guys for all the kind words & the likes!
I can tell you it is greatly appreciated!
Al


----------



## WillRunForQue (Aug 4, 2018)

Glad to see you jumped all in with the steel topper, that makes a world of difference in getting the toppings done at the same time as the crust.  When you have good flames rolling it will be hotter than the stone by 100* or more, so 600-700 up there for how I run.

Lately I have been using my steel for smash burgers on the normal grate level (so without the rest of the pizza setup).  Works great!  I've also used it as a heat deflector and smoked various things in pans on racks on top of it, mainly fatties.

Great looking pie!  Enjoy the wood fired 'za!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 4, 2018)

i6quer said:


> Glad to see you jumped all in with the steel topper, that makes a world of difference in getting the toppings done at the same time as the crust.  When you have good flames rolling it will be hotter than the stone by 100* or more, so 600-700 up there for how I run.
> 
> Lately I have been using my steel for smash burgers on the normal grate level (so without the rest of the pizza setup).  Works great!  I've also used it as a heat deflector and smoked various things in pans on racks on top of it, mainly fatties.
> 
> Great looking pie!  Enjoy the wood fired 'za!



Thank you, I'm definitely having some fun with this new toy!!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you, I'm definitely having some fun with this new toy!!
> Al



Fun... and great Pizza, too! :D


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2018)

Thanks Sonny!
Al


----------



## link (Aug 6, 2018)

That pizza looks fantastic! Love the pizza attachment for you Weber.
Link


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 6, 2018)

That looks forking munchalicious. I am really digging the Pizza accessory.  I may have to get one as Pizza is my favorite food group.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 6, 2018)

That, that, that. Forget it. I'm speechless. Points for sure!


----------



## AllAces (Aug 6, 2018)

Dang Bro, THAT is one fine pie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 7, 2018)

link said:


> That pizza looks fantastic! Love the pizza attachment for you Weber.
> Link





flatbroke said:


> That looks forking munchalicious. I am really digging the Pizza accessory.  I may have to get one as Pizza is my favorite food group.





Steve H said:


> That, that, that. Forget it. I'm speechless. Points for sure!





AllAces said:


> Dang Bro, THAT is one fine pie



Thanks a lot fellas!
I have a new batch of pepperoni drying right now, just begging to be put on another pizza!!
Al


----------



## Faarg (Aug 14, 2018)

Looks amazing.  I'm definitely in the mood for pizza now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Faarg said:


> Looks amazing.  I'm definitely in the mood for pizza now.



Thank you Sir!!
My new batch of pepperoni is almost ready, so hopefully I can do another one this weekend!
Al


----------



## Faarg (Aug 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Thank you Sir!!
> My new batch of pepperoni is almost ready, so hopefully I can do another one this weekend!
> Al



Is that an invite?  If so I'll be there Saturday.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

Faarg said:


> Is that an invite?  If so I'll be there Saturday.



Sure!
You bring the beer!
Al


----------



## Faarg (Aug 15, 2018)

Sounds like a fair trade.


----------



## rderdc (Aug 15, 2018)

Al you've inspired me! That pizza looks awesome! I've recently been making my own dough for my Pizzaque. I also made my first batch of sausage. Making your own pepperoni, sounds great!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2018)

rderdc said:


> Al you've inspired me! That pizza looks awesome! I've recently been making my own dough for my Pizzaque. I also made my first batch of sausage. Making your own pepperoni, sounds great!



Thank you!
I have been wanting to make pepperoni for years, but was always intimidated by the dry curing rules. But not any more, with those UMAi bags & casings you can make any dry cured sausage you can think of & right in your own fridge. The only thing you need to get is the right bactoferm, there are several varieties, the one I used ferments in 80 degee temps, so it's perfect for a Florida summer, but if you are up north & can ferment it at 68-72, then you would use the one of the other ones, I think it's SPX. UMAi has some good kits & recipes too. I'm a believer now & I have a 50 mm pepperoni stick that I think will be ready for this weekend. Our next door neighbors will be coming in on Sat night so I might have to make them a couple of pizzas on Sunday!! I also have some chorizo about ready so we may make a mix of chorizo & pepperoni. They should bring the beer, don't you think!!
Al


----------



## nanuk (Aug 16, 2018)

You are an inspiration Al

I have a flour mill for real whole wheat flour
I can grow all my ingredients for sauce
Now, after seeing how easy you make it look, FRESH Mozza!
And then to top it off...   home made sausage!

and now a real easy idea for a pizza cooker/grill!

Thank you


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2018)

nanuk said:


> You are an inspiration Al
> 
> I have a flour mill for real whole wheat flour
> I can grow all my ingredients for sauce
> ...



You sound like my kind of guy!
Too bad we live so far apart!
Al


----------



## lemans (Aug 17, 2018)

Al
   I will be right over.  That looks like an awesome pie.. and I’m from Brooklyn..


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 17, 2018)

lemans said:


> Al
> I will be right over.  That looks like an awesome pie.. and I’m from Brooklyn..



Well that is quite a compliment from a New Yorker!
I know you guys love your pie's!
Thank you!
Al


----------

